# Perdido Pass



## wackwack (Oct 30, 2010)

Went out yesterday into last night off of the breakwater by the pass, had a nice sheepshead, and some bluefish, no reds though. Had a mystery fish bite a 6-7 inch pinfish in half after dark next to the bridge...any thoughts?


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

looks like a black drum not a sheephead


----------



## wackwack (Oct 30, 2010)

Yea, looking back, it definitely looks like a drum. Thanks.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

It is a black drum, the color is lighter because of the clarity of the water in the pass.


----------



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

The fish that ate your pinfish is probably a bluefish, they have been really thick lately. They are even destroying my plastics.


----------

